# Anyone ever cruised with Oceania?



## CarolfromTX (Aug 4, 2019)

thinking of a cruise with Oceania. We cruised with Viking this summer from Athens to Venice. No casino, they treated us like adults, wine and beer included at meals. Loved it! But Viking seems more casual than Oceania, who boasts of butlers and such. I'm from Texas, so I don't need a freaking butler, not that I can even conceive of what that would be like.  And the pictures of dinner feature people all dressed up. That's not us either, although we can if necessary. The thing is, one of their itineraries caught my eye -- it included Barcelona and Sicily, both tops on our bucket list. And a visit to Pompeii!! So, if you have cruised Oceania, what was it like? Stuffy? Friendly? And what the heck does a butler do anyway that a 'mere' cabin steward does not? Thanks for your input.


----------

